
Kingston will release massive 2TB thumb drive - smb06
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3154451/data-storage/kingston-will-release-massive-2tb-thumb-drive.html
======
LordWinstanley
You'd think for that money they could have added an eyelet for attaching it to
[eg] keyring. Very loseable grand's worth of gear, otherwise.

~~~
mikestew
I've got a 256Gb Corsair GTX drive that I bought this year. Metal case, and
though smaller than the Kingston pictured, still not svelte. If I hung that
GTX on a keyring I'd be replacing the ignition switch in my car within 12
months. That Kingston? Probably pull that key right out of the ignition.

As implied by a sibling comment, Kingston might have considered a keyring
loop, and then practicality piped up and said "get real". It's a small version
of a 3.5" enclosure, not a USB "key".

There is a musical instrument pick/plectrum that sells for $30 in a world
where guitar picks are $1 or less. I have three of them, they're popular
amongst mandolin players. The common complaint is that picks are easy to lose,
and who wants to lose $30 in the couch cushions? My response to the
possibility of losing a $1000 USB drive is the same as my response to the pick
problem: treat it like the expensive item it is and don't lose it. Plenty of
people own jewelry in the five figure range that can be smaller than this
drive or an instrument pick, and they manage to not lose _those_.

~~~
mmebane
I ran into that same problem when looking for a drive a couple of months ago.
I wanted something fast enough to comfortably run portable apps off of, small
enough to fit in my laptop without covering up 4 USB ports, and with something
more sturdy than a plastic eyelet which would break in < 1 year. I didn't see
many options. I finally got the SanDisk Extreme Pro USB 3.0. It only has
2010-era SSD performance, but that was still better than anything else I found
which met my criteria.

I would love to see another fast, small, keyring-friendly drive with newer
tech. Or, alternatively, something at least as fast as the SanDisk drive, but
in a thin, rugged form-factor like the Yubikey Neo.

------
LeifCarrotson
> "This is a terrific follow up to our 1TB drive released in 2013, and by
> doubling the capacity, users can store and carry even larger amounts of data
> easily."

Um, is it? In 3 (now 4) years you've only increased the density by a factor of
2? That seems paltry compared to other developments in flash storage.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
There isn't much detail on the controller in there either, but it seems like
an odd product to me, given that there are physically smaller M.2 SSD > usb 3
enclosures available cheaply now, and then you have a proper SSD and
controller at least.

~~~
type0
Actually, I don't trust Kingston because on SSD side they previously replaced
Toshiba controllers with other subpar ones, without changing the model number
and without informing the customers.

